
Jeffrey Epstein's grift was to hook scientists up with the superrich - AndrewBissell
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2019/10/jeffrey-epstein-grift-hooking-scientists-up-with-super-rich
======
strikelaserclaw
When you have no substance then appearance counts for a-lot. Sadly, people can
get pretty far on appearance alone. But Epstein is such a shady guy, how could
some one be a billionaire (maybe an exaggeration) and no one knows what they
do.

